# I can't post a reply



## Aldinblack (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I tried to post a reply to a thread that I started, tried a couple of times now but my post is not showing on the thread, any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Some guy had the same problem the other day, reported all his **** about 20 times and then looked like an utter crack head when everything appeared all at once. Give it time mate, it should show soon


----------



## Aldinblack (Aug 8, 2012)

Let's see if I can reply to this one..


----------



## Aldinblack (Aug 8, 2012)

Well obviously I can, that showed up straight away. Is there a limit on number of characters you can post in one go ?

My other post to the other thread was quite long..

Cheers !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

some posts from new joiners are subject to being approved by admin, this is a standard thing to help stop scammers....be patient


----------

